# 20 Meter Lan Kabel



## Renos123 (10. Oktober 2016)

Geht bei einem so langen Lan Kabel nicht die Leistung verloren?

Wenn ich sage ich mit 20 Ping zocke, dann würde es doch schlechter ausfallen oder  nicht :/


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Oktober 2016)

1.) Der Ping hat damit nichts zu tun - selbst die Hunderte von Kilometer zwischen den Servern erhöhen den Ping nicht (praktisch), da Signale sich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit bewegen. Pingzeiten entstehen durch Datenverarbeitung, Routing und solche Geschichten, die Länge der Leitungen ist so lange die Daten ankommen (also die Dämpfung nicht zu hoch wird) völlig wurscht.

2.) Die Dämpfung des LAN-Kabels nimmt mit größerer Länge natürlich zu so dass irgendwann die Bandbreite nicht mehr gehalten werden kann. Das ist bei einem halbwegs vernünftigen Kabel aber erst bei Strecken der Fall die für Privatanwender zumeist irrelevant sind. Selbst bei "billigen" CAT5e-Kabeln sind Leitungslängen von 100m und mehr zwischen den Empfängern noch kein Thema um 1 GBit/s und mehr zu erreichen.


----------



## Malkolm (10. Oktober 2016)

Strecken bis 100m ohne aktive Verstärkung sind spezifiziert. 20m machen da nichts.
Und was die Verzögerung angeht, rechne sie dir selbst aus:
dt ~= 20m / 200000000m/s


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Oktober 2016)

Nope, in meiner Wohnung ist auch 20 Meter verlegt. 
Volle Geschwindigkeit!


----------



## Superwip (10. Oktober 2016)

Selbst bei 10GBit/s (10GBASE-T) sollten 20m kein Problem sein, nichtmal mit CAT5.


----------



## Pladdaah (12. Oktober 2016)

habs mal getestet - Fast ethernet hab ich über knapp 300Meter Fahren können Gigabit über ca. 130 Meter (Störungsfrei/CAT7). 

Ergo ab 100 Meter kanns zu Interferenzen und dergleichen kommen - bei 20 Meter hast du mit nem "halbwegs qualitativen" Kabel keine Probleme! 

Gruß,
Plad


----------

